# Zebu calf  Is now born



## foot (Jul 30, 2011)

.Here Is a picture of our first Mini Zebu calf born to  "Jessica" our 35inch tall Mini Zebu her Dad Is 31inches tall she ("Isabel") was born on July 10th during a rain storm.without any complicatons.....Meet Mom and baby...


----------



## Royd Wood (Jul 30, 2011)

:bun


----------



## Lizzie098 (Jul 31, 2011)

OMG!! She is adorable!!!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Aug 1, 2011)

So cute!  Congratulations!


----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm (Aug 1, 2011)

She is beautiful.


----------

